# King Mo: "I want to fight Gegard Mousasi"



## betii (Feb 1, 2008)

King Mo updated his blog:



> I want to fight Gegard Mousasi in April on CBS. That's what I want to do. As far as how do I think that fight would go, I'll win! I'm confident in that. His kickboxing is alright, his boxing is alright and he's not going to outwrestle me and he ain't going to submit me (laughing).


*KING MO: "I WANT TO FIGHT GEGARD MOUSASI IN APRIL"*


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Stupidest ******* remark of the year. Just intime for the new year too.

EDIT: LOL @ the Kickboxing and boxing comments. Can anyone say undefeated K-1 kick boxer and champion boxer in Armenia and Netherlands


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nothing wrong with setting big goals.. But lets be realistic here.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mousasi is the champion. It would be stupid for King Mo to call out anyone else.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Everybody needs a dream in life, seems like he found his  but the sad thing is that most dreams aren't become true lol


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Stupidest ******* remark of the year. Just intime for the new year too.
> 
> EDIT: LOL @ the Kickboxing and boxing comments. Can anyone say undefeated K-1 kick boxer and champion boxer in Armenia and Netherlands


>_> he only fought 1 fight.

Also, don't count out Mo, it's stupid to do so. Mousasi is a once and a lifetime MMA fighter, but Mo is a once in a lifetime athlete and anything can happen.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> >_> he only fought 1 fight.
> 
> Also, don't count out Mo, it's stupid to do so. Mousasi is a once and a lifetime MMA fighter, but Mo is a once in a lifetime athlete and anything can happen.


Look what he did to "athlete" Gary Goodridge a few hours ago lol. Not so athletic anymore


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Pff..I've never considered Gary Goodridge remotely athletic. And certainly not even in the same breath as Mo.

Not to mention, at 43, what little athleticism the guy had is probably gone now.


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

This would be a good fight, hopefully it happens. I would like to see Mo keep it standing if he is so confident in his boxing, because he would get picked apart.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mo wouldn't and shouldn't do that. His "boxing" is more of a result of unparalled speed, and very heavy hands. Mousasi has very good technique AND is very fast. Mo would die in there. He'd probably have to slam him and try to G&P him out.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Mo wouldn't and shouldn't do that. His "boxing" is more of a result of unparalled speed, and very heavy hands. Mousasi has very good technique AND is very fast. Mo would die in there. *He'd probably have to slam him and try to G&P him out.*


But that would never happen. Mousasi would out box him and then take him down. Mousasi takes this fight standing or on the ground


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Future*

Yeah this fight could happen but only down the road!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Mo wouldn't and shouldn't do that. His "boxing" is more of a result of unparalled speed, and very heavy hands. Mousasi has very good technique AND is very fast. Mo would die in there. He'd probably have to slam him and try to G&P him out.


The problem with that is, Mousasi is probably the best fighter in the world off his back. He tripped Sokou off his back, he KO'd Jacare off his back, he's submitted BJJ black belts off his back in no time flat... he won a whole damn tournament off his back. 


King Mo is great but his timing unfortunately is all wrong to fight Mousasi. By the time Mo is in his prime, Mousasi will be a Super-Saiyan or something and I doubt Mo will be able to touch him then either. I'll love to see the fight but it ends in the first round with Mousasi's arm raised, 10/10 times. :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> The problem with that is, Mousasi is probably the best fighter in the world off his back. He tripped Sokou off his back, he KO'd Jacare off his back, he's submitted BJJ black belts off his back in no time flat... he won a whole damn tournament off his back.
> 
> 
> King Mo is great but his timing unfortunately is all wrong to fight Mousasi. By the time Mo is in his prime, Mousasi will be a Super-Saiyan or something and I doubt Mo will be able to touch him then either. I'll love to see the fight but it ends in the first round with Mousasi's arm raised, *10/10 times*. :thumbsup:


I disagree.. I think it would be more like 100% of the time. Oh wait


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Strikeforce needs to deepen there LHW division. This could be a great fight a year from now.

Mo has big power and is a freakish athlete to give him 0% chance of winning might be a mistake.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

alizio said:


> Strikeforce needs to deepen there LHW division. This could be a great fight a year from now.
> 
> Mo has big power and is a freakish athlete to give him 0% chance of winning might be a mistake.


Well everyone has a punchers chance. But realistically very little chance


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Well everyone has a punchers chance. But realistically very little chance


I effin' love your new sig bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, it's MMA after all so I wouldn't give Mo a 0% chance, but it is HIGHLY unlikely that he will win, to say the least.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Mo needs some more fights before running his mouth like that. But I get him -- he's looking for exposure, and a fight with Gegard would be a good marquee match for him.

Mo is a freakish athlete though, so I'd give him a punchers chance...

But Mousasi 8.5/10


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I effin' love your new sig bro. :thumbsup:


You always do 

Let me make you one? I got a little something in mind !


----------



## PunchUintheFace (Jan 1, 2010)

yep King mo needs to get punched in the face... for a guy that hasn't beaten anyone revelant or top tiers in his weight divisions yet(MW,LHW,HW)...he sure does have a mouth... On the good note, he does have a appeal about that will put butts in seats...It seems he's taking the Lesnar route to fame... make fans hate him & just want to see him get beat up...


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

PunchUintheFace said:


> yep King mo needs to get punched in the face... for a guy that hasn't beaten anyone revelant or top tiers in his weight divisions yet(MW,LHW,HW)...he sure does have a mouth... On the good note, he does have a appeal about that will put butts in seats...It seems he's taking the Lesnar route to fame... make fans hate him & just want to see him get beat up...


Then I guess give the fans what they want and feed Mousasi another win, but as a massive Mousasi obsessor, id rather see him fight someone good.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Then I guess give the fans what they want and feed Mousasi another win, but as a massive Mousasi obsessor, id rather see him fight someone good.



Yeah I agree. It's just like the Goodridge fight. It's AMAZING that Mousasi fights like 3 times for everyone 1 time another fighter fights. But he's so top-tier now that I didn't even watch the Goodridge fight, I just wiki'd it later on to see how soon Mousasi won. :thumb02:


I think there's maybe 5 fighters total in the world right now where it'd be a tough fight for the Dreamcatcher, the dude is simply on fire.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah I agree. It's just like the Goodridge fight. It's AMAZING that Mousasi fights like 3 times for everyone 1 time another fighter fights. But he's so top-tier now that I didn't even watch the Goodridge fight, I just wiki'd it later on to see how soon Mousasi won. :thumb02:
> 
> 
> I think there's maybe 5 fighters total in the world right now where it'd be a tough fight for the Dreamcatcher, the dude is simply on fire.


1) Shogun
2) Machida
3) ?
4) ?
5) ?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> 1) Shogun
> 2) Machida
> 3) ?
> 4) ?
> 5) ?


Well I personally think Mousasi would put the serious hurt on Silva (Thalas Leites did amazingly in the first 2 rounds and arguably won them, Mousasi is better everywhere than Silva except the clinch which is arguable). I had to say five as a buffer zone.

I wrote a big article on why Mousasi would beat Lyoto too, I basically describe the exact gameplan that Shogun used except it included a TD and GnP in rd 5 - wrote it back in september before the Lyoto vs Rua fight.

So here's the list I'd be interested in seeing and think could challenge Mousasi, from 185 + 205:

1. Shogun
2. Lyoto
3. Silva
4. Maia 
5. Vitor


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> 1. Shogun
> 2. Lyoto
> 3. Silva
> 4. Maia
> 5. Vitor


Agree with 1-3

Disagree with Damien and Vitor. I think Mousasi is too good for either of them. And he could beat Silva IMO, call me crazy but I think Mousasi would take a Silva vs Mousasi fight


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

Why do people take King Mo so seriously? The guy is just trying to make a name for himself, and it's working. He's only fought 6 times and hasn't beaten anyone good, yet here we are talking about him.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

mattreis324 said:


> Why do people take King Mo so seriously? The guy is just trying to make a name for himself, and it's working. He's only fought 6 times and hasn't beaten anyone good, yet here we are talking about him.


Well then what he did worked. Honestly hes lucky that Mousasi is the classiest fighter around, because if he had a short temper he would take this fight and smash King Mo's face. Easily


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't think he's ready for Mousasi yet, but props to him having them' goals.

Son is hilarious.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I wrote a big article on why Mousasi would beat Lyoto too, I basically describe the exact gameplan that Shogun used except it included a TD and GnP in rd 5 - wrote it back in september before the Lyoto vs Rua fight.


Ohh khov i would love to read that one  is it possible that you give me a link? or did you posted the article into a Thread??



> So here's the list I'd be interested in seeing and think could challenge Mousasi, from 185 + 205:
> 
> 1. Shogun
> 2. Lyoto
> ...


I definitely agree with the top 3 every fight would be 50/50 he absolutely belongs in this category! But Maia showed in his last fight, that he won't stand a chance against somebody with the standup skills from Gegard. And Vitor would be interesting as well very close fight too :thumbsup: 

At the LHW list with Anderson Silva included I would say that Mousasi get's the fourth place right now!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

im cool with all lists but seriously... Leites was "argueablely" winning rounds vs Silva?? I guess his family might argue it. His game plan was to runaway and lay on his back. He lost 5 rounds to 0 and it cost him his place in the UFC.... i would hardly call that any kind of road map to beating silva imo

2nd time i've heard some weird stuff like this... Cote 1st... now Leites.... neither came close to threatening Anderson imo and he was toyying with both.

Anderson belongs on the list imo he would crush Mousasi imo. Gegard obv potentially a top guy but who has he beat that makes him top 5?? seriously?? Babalu and Sokky??? If that makes you top 5 Chuck can come back and be top 5 in 2 months again.

btw watched Sokky vs (damn cant spell japanese name) in dynamite last night.... worst fight of the year?? wow. If you thought Kimbo and Houston stood around for awhile... hehe ref pulled out 2 yellow cards on em in the 3rd round alone.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> im cool with all lists but seriously... Leites was "argueablely" winning rounds vs Silva?? I guess his family might argue it. His game plan was to runaway and lay on his back. He lost 5 rounds to 0 and it cost him his place in the UFC.... i would hardly call that any kind of road map to beating silva imo



Wait... have you actually even seen the fight? Or just heard what people say about it? 

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_And...Leites_UFC_97_Redemption?vid=10004566&tid=100

Feel free to refresh yourself then come back.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Wait... have you actually even seen the fight? Or just heard what people say about it?
> 
> http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_And...Leites_UFC_97_Redemption?vid=10004566&tid=100
> 
> Feel free to refresh yourself then come back.


 unfortunately like all UFC events, i saw it, such a boring fight and horrible showing for Leites which is why he got the boot. Everytime Anderson was gonna put a hurt on him he flopped on his back..... the judges gave it 5-0 i believe?? so did i.... like the Sokky fight the other night, not a fight i want to watch again, but thx 4 link

When ppl start pointing at this fight or the Cote fight as road maps to beat Anderson Silva they are just grasping at straws, like the straw that will break the camels back at fight time



seriously Khov, how is that a good plan?? Not only did he lose, he lost his job too.... lol that's right up there with Houston Alexanders gameplan imo


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

While I like Gegard and seriously enjoy watching him dismantle guys, I must admit the ballwashing you guys are putting on him is nearly unparalleled...and that's saying a LOT since this is MMA Forum.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> unfortunately like all UFC events, i saw it, such a boring fight and horrible showing for Leites which is why he got the boot. Everytime Anderson was gonna put a hurt on him he flopped on his back..... the judges gave it 5-0 i believe?? so did i.... like the Sokky fight the other night, not a fight i want to watch again, but thx 4 link
> 
> When ppl start pointing at this fight or the Cote fight as road maps to beat Anderson Silva they are just grasping at straws, like the straw that will break the camels back at fight time
> 
> ...




Proves that:

Silva is terrified to be the offensive striker

Has weak TDD

Can be controlled on the ground


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> The problem with that is, Mousasi is probably the best fighter in the world off his back. He tripped Sokou off his back, he KO'd Jacare off his back, he's submitted BJJ black belts off his back in no time flat... he won a whole damn tournament off his back.
> 
> 
> King Mo is great but his timing unfortunately is all wrong to fight Mousasi. By the time Mo is in his prime, Mousasi will be a Super-Saiyan or something and I doubt Mo will be able to touch him then either. I'll love to see the fight but it ends in the first round with Mousasi's arm raised, 10/10 times. :thumbsup:


Yeah that's why I said slam him. If he could slam him into a prone position he could G&P him out. Unlikely, but Kevin Randleman knocked out a prime Cro-Cop so :shrug:



khoveraki said:


> Well I personally think Mousasi would put the serious hurt on Silva (Thalas Leites did amazingly in the first 2 rounds and arguably won them, Mousasi is better everywhere than Silva except the clinch which is arguable). I had to say five as a buffer zone.
> 
> I wrote a big article on why Mousasi would beat Lyoto too, I basically describe the exact gameplan that Shogun used except it included a TD and GnP in rd 5 - wrote it back in september before the Lyoto vs Rua fight.
> 
> ...


Silva is much better in the clinch. I think only diehard Mousasi nuthuggers would argue that fact. He's also faster and a better striker. Mousasi is more well rounded though, it would be an interesting fight for sure, and I wouldn't know who to bet on.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Proves that:
> 
> Silva is terrified to be the offensive striker
> 
> ...


To me, it proves that Silva is smart enough to fight where he wants to fight. It didn't prove anything about weaknesses or degree thereof.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

HexRei said:


> To me, it proves that Silva is smart enough to fight where he wants to fight. It didn't prove anything about weaknesses or degree thereof.


 not only that but he had a world class, world renowned BJJ blackbelt on top of him in the 2nd round and easily turned it into a sub attempt then easily used to sub attempt to get up. Everytime Silva was on the ground he was never in trouble vs world class bjj, stayed calm and got the fight back where he wanted it. I guess you can say he can be taken down but then what?? Everybody who has taken him down lately has been world class wrestlers or bjj guys and none of them could keep him down and 2 of them got subbed down there. 

Khov, where did Leites control silva?? He never had him in trouble even when he was on top where im sure was where he wanted to be.

Gegard has never faced anybody in MMA near the small realm of standup or well roundedness as Anderson Silva and he has never beaten a top 5 LHW or MW and has faced every few (if any) or borderline top 10 guys like Babalu. I dont know where from this anybody can just assume he would walk thru the undisputed best MW in the world and def top 5 LHW so easily.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah..that Leites argument was total bullshit.

Silva won that fight easily 5-0 when I scored it. All Leites did was butt scoot. lmao

The numbers back that up even more.

http://fightmetric.com/fights/Silva-Leites.html

Almost 10 times the number of strikes.

Leites was 1 for 16 in takedowns.

But you pointed out that he showed weak TDD. Really? 

1/16 = .06%

Mousasi is a great fighter, potential to be a top 5 all time P4P. But let's not be ridiculous, Silva arguably already is.




alizio said:


> not only that but he had a world class, world renowned BJJ blackbelt on top of him in the 2nd round and easily turned it into a sub attempt then easily used to sub attempt to get up. Everytime Silva was on the ground he was never in trouble vs world class bjj, stayed calm and got the fight back where he wanted it. I guess you can say he can be taken down but then what?? Everybody who has taken him down lately has been world class wrestlers or bjj guys and none of them could keep him down and 2 of them got subbed down there.
> 
> Khov, where did Leites control silva?? He never had him in trouble even when he was on top where im sure was where he wanted to be.
> 
> Gegard has never faced anybody in MMA near the small realm of standup or well roundedness as Anderson Silva and he has never beaten a top 5 LHW or MW and has faced every few (if any) or borderline top 10 guys like Babalu. I dont know where from this anybody can just assume he would walk thru the undisputed best MW in the world and def top 5 LHW so easily.


Agreed, on all counts. The fight was so boring, that me just watching right now just made me realize how good Anderson is at neutralizing any offense from his guard. Thales is a world champion at BJJ and not only was his half guard neutralized and sent back to full guard and finally standing, he landed close to no strikes on Silva the entire time. 

I think the only way you could score that or any rounds for Thales is if you use laughable scoring system of scoring failed takedown attempts, takedowns(in Japan they are miniscule, here they are worth far more than they should be) or him just being on top not doing anything but actually LOSING the grappling match. If anything, he beats Silva by a narrow margin for the TD, and Silva easily wins the rest of the round striking.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Mousasi VS Silva*

I wonder how a match like that would go?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Silva is much better in the clinch. I think only diehard Mousasi nuthuggers would argue that fact. He's also faster and a better striker. Mousasi is more well rounded though, it would be an interesting fight for sure, and I wouldn't know who to bet on.


He's definitely not faster than Mousasi. Mousasi's leg kicks and leg checks are probably the fastest in the business right now. 



HexRei said:


> To me, it proves that Silva is smart enough to fight where he wants to fight. It didn't prove anything about weaknesses or degree thereof.


When you're in the top contender for P4P, you need to be able to dominate everywhere. With Fedor, you can't have a gameplan because he's great at everything. With GSP, you can't have a gameplan because he's great at everything - Alves was trying to stand with him and got dropped and didn't land basically anything. But with Silva, we know he's suspectible to take-downs and ground and pound.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> He's definitely not faster than Mousasi. Mousasi's leg kicks and leg checks are probably the fastest in the business right now.
> 
> 
> 
> When you're in the top contender for P4P, you need to be able to dominate everywhere. With Fedor, you can't have a gameplan because he's great at everything. With GSP, you can't have a gameplan because he's great at everything - Alves was trying to stand with him and got dropped and didn't land basically anything. But with Silva, we know he's suspectible to take-downs and ground and pound.


 saying he is weak to getting taken down is like saying GSP is weak in the chin....

but again, you are pointing at a fight where Leites went 1 for 16 in takedown attempts?? and the one takedown he got he landed in side control, got put back in full guard, anderson put up a sub attempt then stood up easily. That is what you are seriously gonna point at?? Kind of mind numbing tbh


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> He's definitely not faster than Mousasi. Mousasi's leg kicks and leg checks are probably the fastest in the business right now.
> 
> 
> 
> When you're in the top contender for P4P, you need to be able to dominate everywhere. With Fedor, you can't have a gameplan because he's great at everything. With GSP, you can't have a gameplan because he's great at everything - Alves was trying to stand with him and got dropped and didn't land basically anything. But with Silva, we know he's suspectible to take-downs and *ground and pound*.


False. Nothing to prove that really outside of speculation. I KNOW however that GSP has a suspect chin and HAS been KO'd by a B fighter. So nice try, but try a little harder if you insist on pissing on Silva.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*GSP's Chin*

Yeah the only problem is that no one has been able to touch that chin in order to test it and that's why he has been so dominant over the last few years!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Did you see the Matt Serra fight? :confused03:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Fact is you don't need a good chin when you don't get hit! See Lyoto see Anderson these guys got never tested so far. Maybe Silva has a class chin and Lyoto too how do we know?
GSP got his chin tested against Serra many ppl reflect on that! When you get caught by a big shot, nearly everybodys lights go out it's human!


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

hitmachine44 said:


> While I like Gegard and seriously enjoy watching him dismantle guys, I must admit the ballwashing you guys are putting on him is nearly unparalleled...and that's saying a LOT since this is MMA Forum.


Oh noes, people are actually posting reasons why the like a specific fighter, after all this is an MMA forum, I feel as though it should be filled with more QQ posts, such as this fine example.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Did you see the Matt Serra fight? :confused03:


The one where GSP doesn't ever go unconcious or become incoherent?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

well he tapped out...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:happy02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> well he tapped out...


Agreed, he definitely lost heart way early. But he was never even remotely close to being incoherent and definitely wasn't knocked out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*GSP VS Serra*

Are we talking about fight one or fight two?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I wouldn't want to see this fight happen at this point. King Mo is too cocky and should think things straight, before he demands fights like this. Maybe in 2 years or so..


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't think people are giving King Mo enough credit. I think he would actually give Gegard a very tough fight, his toughest fight yet. If he could utilise his wrestling then gegard could be in serious trouble. Im not disputing that Mousasi isnt a great fighter, but i seriously think people are getting a little too giddy about him here, sought of like the Machida hype pre Rua. Your all acting as if he cant be touched, i believe Mo would surprise a lot of people in this fight.

Also what is with the doubting Silva nonsense. Did you guys not watch the Griffin fight, I have never seen a very solid fighter in Forrest Griffin get humiliated like that in MMA. Andersons timing and precision was just surreal in that fight. People are doubting his TDD and his vulnerability to GNP, are you serious?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I don't think people are giving King Mo enough credit. I think he would actually give Gegard a very tough fight, his toughest fight yet. If he could utilise his wrestling then gegard could be in serious trouble. Im not disputing that Mousasi isnt a great fighter, but i seriously think people are getting a little too giddy about him here, sought of like the Machida hype pre Rua. Your all acting as if he cant be touched, i believe Mo would surprise a lot of people in this fight.
> 
> Also what is with the doubting Silva nonsense. Did you guys not watch the Griffin fight, I have never seen a very solid fighter in Forrest Griffin get humiliated like that in MMA. Andersons timing and precision was just surreal in that fight. People are doubting his TDD and his vulnerability to GNP, are you serious?




I agree, i dont think King Mo would win this fight but he wouldn't go down without a epic struggle. King Mo was the best wrestler in the USA for 3 years.... Very few in this world have the skills in wrestling like this guy, and we all know what happens when a fighter gets beating down... They Go To There Roots, I think King Mo would EASILY pick him up and slam him HARD, but from there he most likely lose.... But still not a slaugter fight, just think King Mo has never lost so he will put EVERYTHING on the line to win this. And plus i was there live with King Mo's last fight against Whitehead, he has VERY heavy hands if he can slam Gegard hard enough and slip a punch in, it could be good night for Mousasi, but thats only because its MMA anything can happen.... I see Mousasi picking him apart to the point where he gets so annoyed he takes him down, and then from there Gregard would get full mount and ground and pound to victory.... Until of coarse Dan Henderson comes up to LHW to teach the NEW fighters some Old tricks lol!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I agree, i dont think King Mo would win this fight but he wouldn't go down without a epic struggle. King Mo was the best wrestler in the USA for 3 years.... Very few in this world have the skills in wrestling like this guy, and we all know what happens when a fighter gets beating down... They Go To There Roots, I think King Mo would EASILY pick him up and slam him HARD, but from there he most likely lose.... But still not a slaugter fight, just think King Mo has never lost so he will put EVERYTHING on the line to win this. And plus i was there live with King Mo's last fight against Whitehead, he has VERY heavy hands if he can slam Gegard hard enough and slip a punch in, it could be good night for Mousasi, but thats only because its MMA anything can happen.... I see Mousasi picking him apart to the point where he gets so annoyed he takes him down, and then from there Gregard would get full mount and ground and pound to victory.... Until of coarse Dan Henderson comes up to LHW to teach the NEW fighters some Old tricks lol!


Well said man. I get the impression that people in this thread think Gegard would just steam roll through Mo, that wont be the case. Like you said i dont see him beating Mousasi, but he would make it a good, hard fight. In all of Mo's fights he has looked very dominant and has proven not just to be a sick wrestler, but also a very well rounded fighter. He does possess some real heavy hands. He would also learn a hell of a lot from this fight, i would love to see it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Experience*

I this fight happened tomorrow Mousasi would definately win! But I think that if this fight happened further down the road when Mo has a number of fights on his belt it would be another story!


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

One thing is for sure King Mo is one arrogant dude, LOL. He should face Babalu and see how he fares against a veteran of that ilk first.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

King MO should just shut up till be beats some beter people. You know, thats what I would do before I call out the elite people.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

While that's kind of true, talking generates hype, which improves his public visibility, which makes him worth more to a promotion thus increasing his income potential. As long as he can back it up... and I genuinely think that HE believes he can.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Publicity*

Yeah if talking smack makes him a good marketing tool, think about what his entrance dancers do for him! He has his own personal harrum dancing for him in front of everyone!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Well said man. I get the impression that people in this thread think Gegard would just steam roll through Mo, that wont be the case. Like you said i dont see him beating Mousasi, but he would make it a good, hard fight. In all of Mo's fights he has looked very dominant and has proven not just to be a sick wrestler, but also a very well rounded fighter. He does possess some real heavy hands. He would also learn a hell of a lot from this fight, i would love to see it.


King Mo has looked great, but the best guy he has fought was Mike Whitehead. Thats not particularly impressive. People are kinda jumping the gun on this guy. He has less then ten fights, almost completely against cans. If he starts fighting guys the level of Mousasi right now, he could stack up a few losses pretty quick and ruin his name before he even really gets started. This is the downside to him fighing in Strikeforce, there arent a whole lot of middle of the road type fighters for him to hone his skills against. Its pretty much a couple very good guys at lightheavyweight and then nothing but cans. I think they should give him a fight with Sokky next, they shouldnt throw a guy that is probably there next big star to the wolves just yet.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This could actually gfet him in the cage with Mousasi. I mean Carwin and Cain were supposed to fight for the number one contender spot until Carwin started running his mouth about wanting to fight Lesnar. The hype built up and then Carwin/Cain was scrapped for Carwin/Lesnar. It could work for Mo as well.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This could actually gfet him in the cage with Mousasi. I mean Carwin and Cain were supposed to fight for the number one contender spot until Carwin started running his mouth about wanting to fight Lesnar. The hype built up and then Carwin/Cain was scrapped for Carwin/Lesnar. It could work for Mo as well.


Except what happens when King Mo losses decisively? It'll bump him waaay back down and it's better to work his way up.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Except what happens when King Mo losses decisively? It'll bump him waaay back down and it's better to work his way up.


The same could be said for Carwin as well. Most contenders right now that fight the champs end up losing pretty handily. (With the exception of Machida/Shogun)


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

That's adorable MO but as soon as you start losing the stand up (when the fight starts) and you wrestle Mousasi to the ground , you'll get submitted.

This is cute though.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> That's adorable MO but as soon as you start losing the stand up (when the fight starts) and you wrestle Mousasi to the ground , you'll get submitted.
> 
> This is cute though.


The fight will be over before the chance of a takedown IMO.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Intermission said:


> The fight will be over before the chance of a takedown IMO.


Normally I would say the same, but Mo's wrestling credentials are so fantastic that if he isn't too stubborn he'll know coming in that his game plan has to be setting up and going for shots.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Normally I would say the same, but Mo's wrestling credentials are so fantastic that if he isn't too stubborn he'll know coming in that his game plan has to be setting up and going for shots.


Agreed, Mo would definitely take Mousasi down.


But probably off his back is the most dangerous position for him, he's got KO power, submission skills, and take-down skills from there. Pretty unreal.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Something tells me Mo will eat those words.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Something tells me Mo will eat those words.


Something tells me were going to get along aha 
But yeah look what Gegard has done off his back. Unreal things.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> But yeah look what Gegard has done off his back. Unreal things.




Pfft what's so impressive about submitting a BJJ black belt, KO'ing someone on a 10 fight win streak, and tripping a judo black belt off your back?


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Something tells me were going to get along aha
> But yeah look what Gegard has done off his back. Unreal things.


Haha, indeed we will...



khoveraki said:


> Pfft what's so impressive about submitting a BJJ black belt, KO'ing someone on a 10 fight win streak, and tripping a judo black belt off your back?


THIS!!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Unreal*

Yeah that definately describes Mousasi and his teammate Fedor!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I read the title of this thread and laughed. That pretty much somes up the fight really.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Only person in Strikeforce that can beat Mousasi is Fedor!

But in the UFC...I am not so sure, that would be interesting.

A. Silva
Vitor
Rua
Machida

All four would have legit chances to knock him off, potentially.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Only person in Strikeforce that can beat Mousasi is Fedor!
> 
> But in the UFC...I am not so sure, that would be interesting.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt consider any of those guys beating Mousasi as knocking him off. All four of those dudes have faced a higher level of competition and been very successful. Mousasi has fought one decent lightheavyweight in Babalu and one well known can in Sokky. His middleweight record is pretty solid with wins against Jacare, Manhoef, Kang, and Lombard. Comparitively speaking though, all of those other guys have much more impressive records at lhw, even Silva with a win over a top five guy like Griffin (he was top five before they fought) and I would rank Irvin much higher then Sokky.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I also think Hendo would give Mousasi a run for his money. It would probably go along the lines of Hendo vs Franklin. Or even Hendo landing his big Right. If Hendo was to lose it'd be in the 3rd.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

After seeing what Mousasi did to Hendo's pal Sokky, I am pretty sure Hendo wants no part of Gegard, at least deep down.

LOL


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Samborules said:


> After seeing what Mousasi did to Hendo's pal Sokky, I am pretty sure Hendo wants no part of Gegard, at least deep down.
> 
> LOL


You're kidding right? Sokky is a can. The dude just lost by TKO to Minowa, a win over Sokky doesnt further anyone's reputation. The guy had a couple big KO's in Pride and has been horrible ever since then. Im guessing that Mousasi beating Sokky didnt impress Hendo or any other top ten fighter in the world.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> You're kidding right? Sokky is a can. The dude just lost by TKO to Minowa, a win over Sokky doesnt further anyone's reputation. The guy had a couple big KO's in Pride and has been horrible ever since then. Im guessing that Mousasi beating Sokky didnt impress Hendo or any other top ten fighter in the world.


Except for Mousasi it was borderline effortless, even when Sokky took him down, Gegard was stoic and in control. Other fighters know when someone is elite and I am sure Hendo knows Mousasi is...I think deep down he'd rather just face the MWs like Shields and Mayhem. I could be mistaken but I think Gegard would pulverize the aging Hendo.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Except for Mousasi it was borderline effortless, even when Sokky took him down, Gegard was stoic and in control. Other fighters know when someone is elite and I am sure Hendo knows Mousasi is...I think deep down he'd rather just face the MWs like Shields and Mayhem. I could be mistaken but I think Gegard would pulverize the aging Hendo.


Hendo fought and was picked apart by one of the top two fighters on the planet and was pisssed at the UFC when he didnt get a rematch with him. He fought and beat the guy that was the number one lightheavyweight on the planet for a long time in Wanderlei Silva. He fought and beat Franklin, another guy considered number one at his weight class for a very long time. He fought Big Nog, one of the best heavyweights in the world. He has also fought Rampag, Belfort, Arona, Babalu, and Gilbert Yvel, trust me, he is in no way shape or form afraid to get in the cage with Mousasi. Hendo always has and always will try to face the best fighters on the planet. Say what you want about the dude, but he is not afraid to fight anyone.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Hendo fought and was picked apart by one of the top two fighters on the planet and was pisssed at the UFC when he didnt get a rematch with him. He fought and beat the guy that was the number one lightheavyweight on the planet for a long time in Wanderlei Silva. He fought and beat Franklin, another guy considered number one at his weight class for a very long time. He fought Big Nog, one of the best heavyweights in the world. He has also fought Rampag, Belfort, Arona, Babalu, and Gilbert Yvel, trust me, he is in no way shape or form afraid to get in the cage with Mousasi. Hendo always has and always will try to face the best fighters on the planet. Say what you want about the dude, but he is not afraid to fight anyone.


He barely beat Franklin and he was much younger when he fought the other guys minus Rampage, who dominated that fight as did A. Silva. I am not at all saying Hendo is afraid but deep down he probably believes Shields is the more favorable match up.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Samborules said:


> He barely beat Franklin and he was much younger when he fought the other guys minus Rampage, who dominated that fight as did A. Silva. I am not at all saying Hendo is afraid but deep down he probably believes Shields is the more favorable match up.


I can promise you that deep down, he doesnt really care.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey, are you really Hendo? How can you "promise" something like that?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Hey, are you really Hendo? How can you "promise" something like that?


When I was a child I was massaged by a gypsy woman, now sometimes I just know things...and I steal and conduct shady business practices, im pretty sure all of these things are related to the gypsy woman rub down.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> When I was a child I was massaged by a gypsy woman, now sometimes I just know things...and I steal and conduct shady business practices, im pretty sure all of these things are related to the gypsy woman rub down.


LOL ~ Fair enough, I take back what I said! Go Hendo.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> When I was a child I was massaged by a gypsy woman, now sometimes I just know things...and I steal and conduct shady business practices, im pretty sure all of these things are related to the gypsy woman rub down.


I must locate this gypsy woman you speak of.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I must locate this gypsy woman you speak of.


You need to find an abandoned carnival and go there around midnight. Once there you must throw change on the ground and light matches until she arrives through the myst..Or the old funnel cake stand, to be safe you should probably watch both locations.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> You need to find an abandoned carnival and go there around midnight. Once there you must throw change on the ground and light matches until she arrives through the myst..Or the old funnel cake stand, to be safe you should probably watch both locations.


I shall venture out in the midst of the night in search of a worthy abandoned carnival with your advice in mind.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Samborules said:


> when he fought the other guys minus Rampage, who dominated that fight as did A. Silva. .


Ha please. Silva didn't dominate him. Losing a round and then rocking somebody and choking them out is far from domination. 

Anyway, Strikeforce should have a 4 man tournament for a number one contender shot against Mousasi. It should be King Mo vs. Henderson and Babalu vs. someone like Cavalcante.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Hendo has nothing to offer Mousasi IMO and that win is going to bump Mousasi into the top 5.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mo needs to fight guys like Sobral and Feijao first. He needs to get some experience under his belt before challenging the best.

For the record I think Feijao would finish Mo.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Mo needs to fight guys like Sobral and Feijao first. He needs to get some experience under his belt before challenging the best.
> 
> For the record I think Feijao would finish Mo.


I would love to see these two fights happen. I think you are right about Feijao. I would still love to see it though!:thumbsup:

I want to see Sobral back in the game as well and I think that King Mo would be a great fight for him.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I would love to see these two fights happen. I think you are right about Feijao. I would still love to see it though!:thumbsup:
> 
> I want to see Sobral back in the game as well and I think that King Mo would be a great fight for him.


Feijaos dirty boxing and MT knees are brutal. All he needs is a big fight and he'll become a star over night.

He has all the tools necessary. Plus he trains with Anderson, the Nogs, JDS and the rest of blackhouse. That has been his camp for years.

He's only getting better.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Feijaos dirty boxing and MT knees are brutal. All he needs is a big fight and he'll become a star over night.
> 
> He has all the tools necessary. Plus he trains with Anderson, the Nogs, JDS and the rest of blackhouse. That has been his camp for years.
> 
> He's only getting better.


I'm not sure that King Mo would stand with Feijao. I am thinking takedown as soon as he gets the chance.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Wrestler*

Of course Mo is going to go for the takedown at some point, he is a wrestler!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I'm not sure that King Mo would stand with Feijao. I am thinking takedown as soon as he gets the chance.



I'd like to see the statistics on when the last Black House fighter was submitted. It's gotta be crazy, probably Silva back in pride or years ago when JDS was submitted.

Either way, a few years at Black House and you're no longer afraid of going to the ground with anyone, end of story. Especially now that Demian Maia is becoming affiliated with them.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I'd like to see the statistics on when the last Black House fighter was submitted. It's gotta be crazy, probably Silva back in pride or years ago when JDS was submitted.
> 
> Either way, a few years at Black House and you're no longer afraid of going to the ground with anyone, end of story. Especially now that Demian Maia is becoming affiliated with them.


I wasn't saying that Mo would win by submission or anything lol I dont think that Mo would win at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I'd like to see the statistics on when the last Black House fighter was submitted. It's gotta be crazy, probably Silva back in pride or years ago when JDS was submitted.
> 
> Either way, a few years at Black House and you're no longer afraid of going to the ground with anyone, end of story. Especially now that Demian Maia is becoming affiliated with them.


Add the fact that Feijao has been trained by them for his entire MMA carreer.

He started out as a sparring partner for Big Nog years ago before he ever had a professional fight.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Add the fact that Feijao has been trained by them for his entire MMA carreer.
> 
> He started out as a sparring partner for Big Nog years ago before he ever had a professional fight.


damn eh i never knew that.... i would agree tow king Mo should fight some1 b4 he gets a shot at moussasi


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Experience*

Yeah if Mo wants a legit chance of facing Mousasi and beating him he needs to get some more matches in!


----------

